# Suggestions on finishing Alder.



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

I bought some hard wood today and thought I would buy a few boards of Alder. I have not worked with Alder and don't know what I will make out of it but I would like a few tips on finishing it. Just tell me how you finished it and when I make something I will refer back to this post.

Thanks


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Finishing Alder*

Hello Don. Some time ago I built a small bookcase using local red alder. I chose it because alder matched the antique cabinet doors I incorporated into this project. Whatever you choose to finish your piece, you will need to first use some sort of wood conditioner to give you an even coloring. Sanding between coats may be needed to get the color you want. I always use a tack cloth before adding another coat. Sanding with 400 grit or smoother between coats of varathane will give you a great finished product. Just make sure your stain and finish coatings are compatible.
The cabinet shown was completed in 2013. The finish could have been better, if I had more patience.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bcfunburst said:


> Hello Don. Some time ago I built a small bookcase using local red alder.


wish there were some better compliment adjectives for this...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> wish there were some better compliment adjectives for this...


Stick what about ""outstanding""


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Don, I love to work with Alder. It machines so nice and is not expensive here. it is not super hard and is easy to work by hand. I have made several tables and chairs from it.
Most of my projects I finished stained or natural . one project I used shellac for a finish and it turned out with such a warm mellow tone that looked truly rich. It can be matched to walnut and cherry with stain too. 
You will like it, I guarentee.
Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Well, we did our kitchen remodel using knotty alder, stained with General Finishes Colonial Maple. Then General Finishes Van **** Glaze was wiped on/off. The final finish coat(s) was Parks Pro Finishes Crystal Clear Satin Polyurethane (sprayed). 

I give all the credit to my wife for the staining and glazing. I just do the spraying!

Note: The finished kitchen has a Tuscanny feel...sorta like a pizza joint. She likes it and I like it too. :grin:
http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/47429-our-kitchen-remodel.html


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Well, we did our kitchen remodel using knotty alder, stained with General Finishes Colonial Maple. Then General Finishes Van **** Glaze was wiped on/off. The final finish coat(s) was Parks Pro Finishes Crystal Clear Satin Polyurethane (sprayed).
> 
> I give all the credit to my wife for the staining and glazing. I just do the spraying!
> 
> ...




Mike I like the color a lot,looks old and new at the same time. Your wife did herself proud on the finish. I like the arches in the door fronts too. Really sets off the doors.
Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Mike I like the color a lot,looks old and new at the same time. Your wife did herself proud on the finish. I like the arches in the door fronts too. Really sets off the doors.
> Herb


Thanks herb. When you see the dark accents, that's the Van **** glaze effect. It is a dark brown and really brings out the accents. And it gives the overall color a slightly darker look.

She would stain a batch...give 'em some drying time, then I would spray a coat of the clear on the doors. Then it was time to apply the glaze and wipe it off. A couple of hours later, it was back to the outdoor spray booth for several final coats of clear. 

We had an assembly line going. :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

hawkeye10 said:


> Stick what about ""outstanding""


doesn't cover...


----------

